# 5-step exo setup



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I just wanted to share with the board how I setup my exo-terra vivs. All my inspiration and technigues for viv setup and design have come from this board, this is my contribution. Hopefully this thread will be useful to beginers.

Step 1: The top
Step 2: Fruit fly proofing
Step 3: Background
Step 4: Substrate
Step 5: Landscape and planting

If anyone would like to add to this thread with pictures that relate to any of the steps or of completed exo-terra vivs, please do so...


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Step 1: the Top

I get a piece of glass cut, and build a screen using the frame pieces from a hardware store. You could drill the glass to add a misting system.









You will need to use a hack saw blade to remove the tabs that the screen top used. I also used a piece of aluminum window screed frame with notches cut out of it to fit where the door hinges buldge around the top frame, you will see them.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Step 2: Fruit Fly proofing

To seal up the outside edges of the doors, i use thin strips of foam weatherstripping and 'stick-on' drywall corner protectors.









To seal up the top and bottom of the doors, I run a bead of black silicone along the inside edges (with the doors open), I highlighted the areas in yellow.









The trick is to cover any part of the doors with vaseline that will come in contact with silicone, then close the doors and let the silicone cure for a day or two. You will them be able to open the door easily and clean off the vaseline.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Step 3: Background

You got a bunch of options for the background and you will find them all described and discussed on the forum. 
-greatstuff, silicone, coco fiber method
-cork bark panels
-coco fiber mats
-tree fern panels
-epiweb

Here is a tank where I used the styrofoam backgrounds that come with the exo-terras and covered them with black silicone and coco fiber









This tank uses treefern panels









This old tank of mine had cork bark panels









I like all three of these backgrounds. The key is to make sure you buy enough silicone to secure your background to the glass, fill in any cracks and gaps so frogs cannot get behind the background, and give the silicone enough time to dry (I wait a week)


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Step 4: Substrate


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Step 5: Landscape and Planting


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Step 4: substrate

-Drainage layer: false bottom, leca, feather-lite, gravel

-Substrate divider: fiberglass window screen

-Soil: ABG mix, coco fiber, other mixes discussed in the forum

-ground cover: leaf litter, moss, plants

My preference is leca or feather-lite because they are lightweight and I don't like the looks of a false bottom. I then use window screen, coco fiber chuncks, and leaf litter.









Since my tanks are not drilled for drainage I leave a corner open to use a turkey baster to drain.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Step 5: Landscape and Planting

This step really separates the novices and experts. As you can tell by browsing the forums, some folks have a real talent for planting and landscaping vivs. The dendroboard vendors that sponsor the site carry a wide variety of natural materials and plants to help with this step.

I like ghost wood, cork bark, the various pods, coco huts, but there are many more options.

As far as planting goes, I like bromeliads, vining plants, ferns, and orchids. I try to stick with the more rugged plants as I don't particularly have a green thumb.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Really nice thread for beginners, I like the pics


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

nice thread mate


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Excellent thread!

(P.S the plant on the right of the image in 'This tank uses tree fern panels' cimg1428y.jpg, what is this?)


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

that plant is synogium rayii

it grows fast, I actually pulled it because it was taking over the tank. I really like the foliage though.


----------

